# Help me design a nic cage?



## rats-in-aulis (Jun 9, 2016)

After looking and looking for a cage that fits the minimum criteria for a rat cage (minimum space, small bar distance, not chewable, etc) in Brazil and coming back empty handed, I've decided to build my own. Since I'm not particularly competent in woodworking (plus I worry about wood being chewable and difficult to clean) I am going to build it with nic grids.

I have already watched lots of tutorials, but I would still be grateful for any help that more experienced rat owners might want to give. So I'll describe what I'm planning to do and if you have any input or suggestions, please tell me so I can make the best possible cage for my girls!

I'm choosing nic grids because they seem to be solid enough to house the girls and their toys, because they can be easy-is to assemble (and disassemble, should I have to move), and if I decide to enlarge it to house more rats, all I have to do is buy the necessary grids and rearrange accordingly. Also, because is all metal and painted, is easy to clean.The grid spacing is 25 mm. Each grid is 12x12-inches.

I'm planning on making it with a 24x24-inch base, with 3 floors of 12 inches in height, totalizing 36 inches. There will be a "floor" underneath to store fleece, food, and other ratty things

I'll make "pans" with polypropylene so they don't walk on the grids. The pans will be covered with fleece.

So about the floors: The lower one, of course, will be 4 grids, covering all the base. To fit a 12-inch wheel, I would have to make one of the other floors 2 grids. The highest floor will probably be made with 3 grids to maximize ground space.

The entire front of the cage will have hinges to work as double doors, so I can have full access to all floors. There will be plenty of space to hang hammocks and stuff.

I was going to use these small grids that are 4x19 inches as ramps, but I've read around here that ramps are not that great of an option. Any thoughts on that? Do I skip the ramps and just let them climb?

Where should I put the bathroom? Is there a place that is better for it? Is it okay to have the wheel close to it, or should I move it to another floor?

I would be grateful for any thoughts, suggestions, or commentary.


----------



## rats-in-aulis (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, if it matters, I'll be using connectors rather than ties, looks safer.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have worked with grids for my guinea pigs cage.

I've never seen grids with small enough spacing. You will likely have to cover it in hardware cloth.
There is also an issue of stability. Often these grids are not very stable. The higher you go the worse it can be. Active rats running around can really be hard on it. You really want it secure as possible.
Creating a door is the hardest part... if there is even the smallest chance for them to push against it and squeeze out they will. You would be surprised.
I would use zipties and not the connectors. They leave far too wide of a space between the grids and they can be easily chewed on and destroyed. Yes zipties can be as well! But you can use a million zipties and check daily and replace as needed. But it will depend on how destructive your rats are,

The pans will likely be chewed and need to be replaced often.


----------



## rats-in-aulis (Jun 9, 2016)

I hadn't thought about the space left by the connector. Will have to look into it. 
Do you reckon 25mm (about 1 inch?) is small enough? I can cover, if necessary.
Did you use the zips? are they stable?

my girls don't really chew a lot, but I suppose they can always surprise me. Is there anything else i could use to make pans?

I think I'll use binder clips to shut the doors.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

1 inch is too big, adult female rats and small adult male rats can slip through that I used those nic panels for my rabbits, but won't work for rats...unless you attach wire mesh to it but it would be very difficult to keep clean and your rats might get scratched. The whole thing will be wobbly with rats climbing it. Isn't there a large bird cage you could buy instead? Do you have anything similar to a critter nation or a Martin cage?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It isn't perfect but if you want to make a rat cage, something like that would work better than nic panels. As you said, avoid anything with wood as it will stink in no time even if you were to paint it. http://exoticpets.about.com/od/careofrats/ss/myratcage.htm


----------



## rats-in-aulis (Jun 9, 2016)

They do live in a bird cage right now. But it is not big enough, and it was the biggest I could find. Cages advertised for chinchillas are not big enough either. I've found a ferret cage that was big (too big, even) but then I would have to mesh it as well. 

This is actually pretty terrible in Brasil. Most people from our local rat groups either use NIC cages or cages that are visibly small. I've researched online, when I couldn't find it in pet shops, and we really only have 2 manufacturers of cages, and neither of their biggest cages fits the criteria for rats  One does have one that is almost big enough, but it has no shelves and vertical bars that would make it hard to instal.

I'm totally envious of your critter nations and the like


----------



## Marilynx (Jun 1, 2015)

If you have access to Facebook, look for a page called The Ratty Kids. In November last year, the lady who owns this posted a album of pictures with explanations for how she built her "Ratty Condos" using wire mesh (hardware cloth), ties, and PVC pipe. She has a number of rats. https://www.facebook.com/The-*ratty*-*kids*-282991625203467/.


----------

